# mastitis in non lactating goat???



## hannahbanana3 (Jul 3, 2012)

hi, i have a 2 year old 3/4 pygmy 1/4 togg. doe goat she has never been bred and we never really planned on it they were just pets but just today we noticed one side of her udder was larger then the other as the other one was small from not being bred. we have kept the pens clean occasinaly they got dusty but never wet. we were wondering if goats could get mastitis even though their not lactating. they were just dewormed 4 weeks ago and 2 weeks ago and get a vitamin supplement so we really dont know what it could be. i will try to put up pictures if she could stay still long enough. any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you tried milking her?


----------

